# Oral...That Time of the Month



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

OK so I know this topic may gross some people out but I am going to ask it anyway. I am not a vampire and frankly I hate blood in general. I always feel bad for my wife when we do have sex during her period because she never reaches "O" from intercourse. She is not a big fan of toys and I want to make sure that she gets off too. So I guess my question is less about giving oral but more about a way for me to make sure that she gets off as well. She has never asked for it, but I know she has a slight look of disappointment when she doesn't "O" during this time.


----------



## turkish (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a bit of bloodsport.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Have her put a tampon in, then taker her to the shower. Wash her well. Make washing her part of the foreplay because you'll be sure that gets things good and clean. It helps if she's trimmed between the legs too.

Then take her to the bed and give her the "O" she wants.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2012)

Got my Red Wings years ago. Never bothered me. If it doesn't bother her, have at 'er!!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Got my Red Wings years ago. Never bothered me. If it doesn't bother her, have at 'er!!


Well the OP said it bothers him. And it bugs me too. Most of all I can't hack the smell.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Use a vibrating **** ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> She has no problem at other times? Fingers?


She is not a really big fan of fingers, only because she does not make a lot of lube in there. During that time of the month is a little different though. There is plenty but my only thing would is is that the last thing I want to do is have to get up after doing that just to go wash my hands so I'm not rubbing blood all over the bed or her.


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Have her put a tampon in, then taker her to the shower. Wash her well. Make washing her part of the foreplay because you'll be sure that gets things good and clean. It helps if she's trimmed between the legs too.
> 
> Then take her to the bed and give her the "O" she wants.


Thats actually a really good idea.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

all of you are brave i will say that.

we cant have sex if i have blood there. it grosses him out.

not jsut on me but in general.

so all of you have fun with that bloodsport


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

I think? If she can O at all during that time I dont beleive for one second it can "only" be accomplished through oral..Maybe thats the "easiest" for her but I dont believe for one second the "only way possible"..


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> all of you are brave i will say that.
> 
> we cant have sex if i have blood there. it grosses him out.
> 
> ...


So he is just grossed out in general about that time of the month? Did you tell him its just your bodies way of cleaning itself up for next month? Maybe its just me but I think sex during that time feels fantastic, like everything tightens up.


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

dallasapple said:


> I think? If she can O at all during that time I dont beleive for one second it can "only" be accomplished through oral..Maybe thats the "easiest" for her but I dont believe for one second the "only way possible"..


You may be right but in 10 years I have not found another way other than clit stimulation. She also says she has never had a vaginal "O" in her life. Maybe my technique is bad but she swears in all of her partners including me it has never happened.


----------



## clarabarton (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been reading and lurking on this forum (TAM in general) for a while now and have gotten a lot of good ideas to help my marriage, but anyway, for whatever reason I just wanted to throw this idea into this post.

Has your wife ever tried a menstrual cup? They have reusable and disposable ones. I use the disposable ones from this company...www.softcup.com

Not sure where you are from, but Wegmans carries them here. So does our local CVS, but Wegmans is almost 1/2 the price. 

They really are wonderful! No strings attached and you can have (intercourse) with it in! I change it just before we "get busy," but you don't have to. Some woman find them hard to place at first, just make sure it is secured BEHIND the pubic bone and she should be good to go.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

turkish said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of bloodsport.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lmao....or fingers...or toys








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

larry.gray said:


> Have her put a tampon in, then taker her to the shower. Wash her well. Make washing her part of the foreplay because you'll be sure that gets things good and clean. It helps if she's trimmed between the legs too.
> 
> Then take her to the bed and give her the "O" she wants.


My GF and I have done this a few times. No problems with it, although she's used to me using fingers as well as tongue, so some changes are needed in my techniques. 

But unless she gets really horned up, she usually prefers just giving me BJ's during her period. I'm good no matter what. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

MarriedMojo said:


> You may be right but in 10 years I have not found another way other than clit stimulation. She also says she has never had a vaginal "O" in her life. Maybe my technique is bad but she swears in all of her partners including me it has never happened.


but the point is its "citoral stimulation " that makes tht happen for her..why is it restricted to oral?

I'll go out on a limb..have her straddle a faucet..betcha you she has an oh that way too..So there is two ways..Myabe its the "warmth" ..???Try some of that "stuff" that heats up and use yoru hand..

Vaginal ohs are not a "myth" but 90% of women need DIRECT stimulaton to clitoris for REGULAR orgasm..MOST women do not get an orgasm from just pentration in the vagina..Just like most guys dont have an orgasm from a girl rubbing his scrotum(even though that is a DIRECT part of you male organs)..the Clitorus is her PENIS ..It needs to be DIRECTLY stimulated..Period( no pun intended its not a "defect" its a FACT LOL>..The clitoris is not a "last reasort" its a FIRST resort5..Come on peeps!

Think of her clitoris as her PENIS..I mean how fun woud it be for you if you were 'expected" to have an orgasm without direct stimulation to your penis?

sorry its got to be rubbed and in the WAY she likes it ..rythym and amount of pressure..and oral is NOT the only way..


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> I can readily get my W off my simulating her clit from the outside, handy as it cuts down on the mess and need for lube.
> 
> How does she masturbate? Do that. And don't worry about the mess and running out (OK I wouldn't wipe up on her), you gave her an O when she normally wouldn't have one.


Right just like Im sure she can manually stimulate you to orgasm by handlign (rubbing ) your penis...GUYS a girls clitoris IS her PENIS!!!Not that vaginal stimulation isnt great ..basically its best if BOTH are beign stimulated but her orgasms ORIGINATE from her clitoris..Its not an 'extra" its THE BUTTON!


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

> I can readily get my W off my simulating her clit from the outside, handy as it cuts down on the mess and need for lube.


Thats like if I said ...

I can readily get my husband off by stimulating his penis form the outside..

GO read UP !

where ELSE would you stimulate her clitoris (which is on the OUTSIDE) but on the outside?

Yes some LESS sensitive nerves are there the "opening"(not deep just the outsided 2 inches" of her vaginal canal are fairly sensitive..not NEARLY as her clitoris.).but according to what you are sayign its like saying I dont need t touch my husbandns penis..I need to:confused go UP through his anus and stimulate his prostate ////

Just because a clitorus is "smaller" doesnt mean its NOT JUST maybe even MORE sensitive as a mans penis..


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

MarriedMojo said:


> So he is just grossed out in general about that time of the month? Did you tell him its just your bodies way of cleaning itself up for next month? Maybe its just me but I think sex during that time feels fantastic, like everything tightens up.


well we used to have sex on my period and he was kinda like eh and kept on. but now he looks like he is going to pass out haha i dont know why!!!!


----------



## roger boschman (Aug 3, 2012)

MarriedMojo said:


> Thats actually a really good idea.


Good method! Here is another to save a mess. First, spread your red towel on the bed. Make love, get excited, penis up. Give her head with a sheet of cling film over her vagina. It works. After her orgasm..Lie on your back, roll on a condom, girl on top and let her ride to another orgasm. Then ask her to ride fast, and let your own orgasm release. Finished? Mop with tissues, then she goes to shower. You wrap the red towel around you, and head for the shower. Towel in a bucket of water. Then join girl in shower. Above all...never let her feel bad, or dirty. And you will be in your way to being the Perfect Lover. Let me know how it works for you. -- Roger G. Boschman, Therapist.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> well we used to have sex on my period and he was kinda like eh and kept on. but now he looks like he is going to pass out haha i dont know why!!!!


Its kind of gory ...


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

One of my many petnames for my H is Captain Redbeard for this very reason :smthumbup:


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds like it's time to get your "Red Wings".


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

roger boschman said:


> Good method! Here is another to save a mess. First, spread your red towel on the bed. Make love, get excited, penis up. Give her head with a sheet of cling film over her vagina. It works. After her orgasm..Lie on your back, roll on a condom, girl on top and let her ride to another orgasm. Then ask her to ride fast, and let your own orgasm release. Finished? Mop with tissues, then she goes to shower. You wrap the red towel around you, and head for the shower. Towel in a bucket of water. Then join girl in shower. Above all...never let her feel bad, or dirty. And you will be in your way to being the Perfect Lover. Let me know how it works for you. -- Roger G. Boschman, Therapist.


Another really good idea. I would add that while the shower at the end would be a great idea, our shower is very tiny and hard to get 2 people in comfortably.



lifeisnotsogood said:


> Sounds like it's time to get your "Red Wings".


I am not as concerned with getting my red wings as she is getting grossed out by it. She isn't a big fan of kissing after that on a normal day, so i can imagine even if i brushed and washed up after that she might still be grossed out. I have tried going for it before and she stops me and says it's gross.



dallasapple said:


> Its kind of gory ...


I'm not sure if gory is the right way to put it, it doesn't gross me out but it always seems kind of taboo.

We actually don't have any toys in the house anymore, I am not sure what happened to all of them but they have vanished I am sure to the city dump. As a matter of fact I don't even remember seeing them since we were first married. We were very adventurous when we were dating then it all kind of stopped and since has been very vanilla. There was a situation a while back but since she has been opening up to our counselor things have been getting much better at least on the frequency side. I would love to get really kinky with her again like we used to be but she still says that she is not ready. I'm confused there but the counselor say give it some time. She was very curious and HD when we were dating, I went through a short couple month LD and since then she became LD.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

MarriedMojo said:


> Another really good idea. I would add that while the shower at the end would be a great idea, our shower is very tiny and hard to get 2 people in comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I'm not sure if gory is the right way to put it, it doesn't gross me out but it always seems kind of taboo.


Gory is the "right way to put it " for ME... NON pleasurable..ZERO and for ME gross..I have had babies ..I have cut up chickens I've done a lot..and that is NOT sexy its GORY..For ME...


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

dallasapple said:


> Gory is the "right way to put it " for ME... NON pleasurable..ZERO and for ME gross..I have had babies ..I have cut up chickens I've done a lot..and that is NOT sexy its GORY..For ME...


So is it not pleasurable because you find it gory or does it simply not feel good?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would personally have no problem doing anything and everything to my wife during her period but she wants nothing to do with any sexual contact then. I have to respect her wishes.


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

My husband and I don't have sex during my period. 

I would be disgusted if he went down on me during this time.

To each his own.


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

MrsKy said:


> My husband and I don't have sex during my period.
> 
> I would be disgusted if he went down on me during this time.
> 
> To each his own.


Fair enough, I guess my original question was less about oral and more about ways to ensure I get my wife to "O" when we do have sex during that time of the month since she really only has clitorial "O"s.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MarriedMojo said:


> Fair enough, I guess my original question was less about oral and more about ways to ensure I get my wife to "O" when we do have sex during that time of the month since she really only has clitorial "O"s.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband and I don't have sex...well, not PIV sex during that time of the month. I have given him BJs when he has wanted them at that time...oddly enough, he doesn't request them very often, but that's due to other factors. There have been times when he has rubbed my clitoris to get me off during that time, but the thought of having PIV sex turns him off. I respect his feelings on that. If he wanted it, I'd do it. But I won't force the issue. But I, too, am one who only "O"s with clit stimulation. If she doesn't want you to give her oral, then just rub it to get her that O.


----------



## Feelingdown (Aug 13, 2012)

What's wrong with waiting a few days until it's over?

Me and the wife don't even have sex during periods (except for the odd occasion when we can't resist) but having to resist from doing it for a few days leads to great sex when she comes off it.


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

Feelingdown said:


> What's wrong with waiting a few days until it's over?
> 
> Me and the wife don't even have sex during periods (except for the odd occasion when we can't resist) but having to resist from doing it for a few days leads to great sex when she comes off it.


Well waiting is an option but from the wife she enjoys how it feels as do I during that time of the month. It is one of the few times we do not have to use lube because she does not make a lot herself on a regular basis.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Feelingdown said:


> What's wrong with waiting a few days until it's over?


I want it, she wants it, I like it, she likes it. Pretty much like any other time we have sex. So why not?


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

bkaydezz said:


> all of you are brave i will say that.
> 
> we cant have sex if i have blood there. it grosses him out.
> 
> ...


Glad someone said it. Sex during that time never happens. It did happen once, when we were first dating. Never since. 

Though, since sex only happens once maybe twice a month, not to hard to avoid that time of the month.


----------



## steam (May 21, 2012)

first time i went down on my W was in the dark and i didn't realize she was flowing. brought her to "O", the went into the bathroom to get a drink of water and flipped on the lights! WOW!!! face was covered and bright red from nose to chin. called her into the bathroom, we both thought it was hilarious so after that it was never a problem, go down on her any time


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, just can't hack the smell. I have a VERY sensitive sense of smell. If someone cuts themselves enough to bleed, I can smell the blood from feet away.

Now if she puts a cork in and I clean her up, I'm good to go and make her very happy.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I just don't get the desire or need to go anywhere near there during those days.


----------



## brie333 (Aug 29, 2012)

The only time my wife is horny she seems to have flow going on so I just pretend its not there and think of it as extra lube. It works and she has the big O at least once if not two or three times by the time we are finished. I think its better that time of the month.


----------



## preets (Aug 29, 2012)

Rather you should work on her 'O' than this bloody game. For her 'O' give her foreplay more than usual. Try to spend some more time with her, take her to some hilly area where you both are alone. You need to check her mental state, If she stressed or in some pain. Because generally a normal lady enjoys sex when she is in full moods and stress free. 
Preeti


----------



## chcouple (Sep 4, 2012)

I have no issue licking her clit when she has a tampon in - what is the big deal?


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

preets said:


> Rather you should work on her 'O' than this bloody game. For her 'O' give her foreplay more than usual. Try to spend some more time with her, take her to some hilly area where you both are alone. You need to check her mental state, If she stressed or in some pain. Because generally a normal lady enjoys sex when she is in full moods and stress free.
> Preeti


I'm not even sure what you are talking about...Most of you have given me some great feedback, unfortunately I need to wait a couple more weeks before I can attempt any of them. We did spend some time discussing this though and she swears that there is no need for her to reach "O" during those few days of the month. While I am ok with that something still tells me that it is not fair and I feel like I am just using her if that happens.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Be a man and earn your Red Wings.


----------



## chcouple (Sep 4, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> Be a man and earn your Red Wings.


agree - its just a little bit of blood.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

My husband loves his Red Wings and I do too. There are a couple of days during when I get really horny. Try it on a day she's not bleeding heavy.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Still can't believe this topic has stuck around. Just the thought of it makes me cringe. Not sure why people can't just wait a couple days.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

gbrad said:


> Still can't believe this topic has stuck around. Just the thought of it makes me cringe. Not sure why people can't just wait a couple days.


If you're not high drive, you'd never understand.


----------



## MarriedMojo (Aug 19, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Still can't believe this topic has stuck around. Just the thought of it makes me cringe. Not sure why people can't just wait a couple days.


It's still around because some people are actually still giving me ideas. The question I asked in the thread was not whether anybody likes it or not or their thoughts on if they would or wouldn't do it. The original question was finding a good way to make sure my wife is still pleased during that time of the month. I really like giving oral and my wife really enjoys receiving it so if there was a good way for me to do that during that time of the month then so be it, if not I wanted alternatives.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

MarriedMojo said:


> It's still around because some people are actually still giving me ideas. The question I asked in the thread was not whether anybody likes it or not or their thoughts on if they would or wouldn't do it. The original question was finding a good way to make sure my wife is still pleased during that time of the month. I really like giving oral and my wife really enjoys receiving it so if there was a good way for me to do that during that time of the month then so be it, if not I wanted alternatives.


I guess to that I would say during that time of the month, a kiss goodnight and roll over to the other side of the bed. But maybe thats just me. I've also always enjoyed that joke that says a man might as well move out of the house for a few days each month to avoid the *****yness.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I never see red. Ever. Even if I was open to it, my wife has a huge "out of order" sign across her puss during that time of the month. 

When my wife is on her period, we just reroute all our activities away from the vagina. Anal. BJs. Breast Play. Those are regular mainstays during our sex at any time, but especially while she's menstruating. We both get off. There are lots of ways to have fun without involving a bloody vagina.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> If you're not high drive, you'd never understand.


Except, I'm high drive and the thought of my husband going down on me on my period makes ME cringe. This isn't all HD/LD here. Some people have no desire to do that...which is perfectly fine. 

Most of gbrad's posts, I have disagreed with his comments. This one, however, I tend to agree. 

As jaquen said, there are plenty of other things to do if the thought of oral is a "no go" during a woman's period.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I NEVER mess with " Aunty Rose."

I know some people like sex during their period.
But the smell of blood , or any other scent is always an erection killer for me.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> I would personally have no problem doing anything and everything to my wife during her period but she wants nothing to do with any sexual contact then. I have to respect her wishes.


I'm with your wife. Maybe it's hormonal, but my drive is even lower than normal on my period. Plus, it is gross and messy in my mind.


----------

